# Insanity workout with shawn t.



## Ricko (Jun 23, 2013)

Does anyone have any opinions or success stories?


----------



## evolutionisbad (Aug 21, 2013)

No. But m running Tough Mudder on Saturday and after I recover insanity is my next challenge.

I'll post my progress/opinions/results as I go.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Theres nothing special about the "Insanity workout" Its just 40mins of intense excersise.

Most ppl don't train as intensely as they could

A 40 minute weight training session performed at the high intensity level one should be training at consistantly will elicit better results ime.


----------



## Ricko (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm currently on day 3 and I'm hurting...i guess it's good for people like me who work 70 hours a week and don't have time for the gym at the moment.


----------



## evolutionisbad (Aug 21, 2013)

I tried the first session a few months ago, it seems to be the same as metafit but a bit longer.


----------



## Jord1109 (Jul 3, 2013)

If you stick at it for the month i believe you will not only loose weight but increase your cardio levels. Great workout! you just need plenty of space and as long as you dont mind wearing your carpet away youll be fine.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

anything that gets you doing exercise is good. just dont injure yourself


----------



## Reece88 (Aug 22, 2013)

We've started doing insanity at work and I must say I noticed a difference after about 4-5 weeks (only slight) then i was told i was working away for a month so i stopped it, you feel fantastic after it though. But it is very high impact on joints etc.


----------



## Reece88 (Aug 22, 2013)

evolutionisbad said:


> No. But m running Tough Mudder on Saturday and after I recover insanity is my next challenge.
> 
> I'll post my progress/opinions/results as I go.


Me and my department are entering this next year. We're going to try and do the Germany one. Hope it all goes well, let me know how you get on! =D


----------



## Jord1109 (Jul 3, 2013)

Surely that goes without saying dosent it?


----------



## evolutionisbad (Aug 21, 2013)

Reece88 said:


> Me and my department are entering this next year. We're going to try and do the Germany one. Hope it all goes well, let me know how you get on! =D


Will do! Apologies for any thread hijack!


----------



## davesurf20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah I did it Feb/March this year. It is really tough, month 2 really step up a notch.

The fit test numbers tell the story, I think if I recall correctly, most of mine doubled in the 9 weeks


----------



## evolutionisbad (Aug 21, 2013)

davesurf20 said:


> Yeah I did it Feb/March this year. It is really tough, month 2 really step up a notch.
> 
> The fit test numbers tell the story, I think if I recall correctly, most of mine doubled in the 9 weeks


Did you stop all your other training or do insanity on top of other exercise?


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

IMO...

some guy at my gym does it and to be fair in the past 3 months he has shredded loads of weight, however, he goes gym in the evenings 4 times a week also!

JUST SAYING!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

evolutionisbad said:


> No. But m running Tough Mudder on Saturday and after I recover insanity is my next challenge.
> 
> I'll post my progress/opinions/results as I go.


when are you doing it>?


----------



## evolutionisbad (Aug 21, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> when are you doing it>?


I done it in Saturday there. It was awesome.

It was hard but so much fun! Pushed out your comfort zone. Different team members had different fears (water, heights, electric socks etc.) but the team worked well and got through it in 3 hours.

Is recommend it to anyone looking for a great day / challenge. The atmosphere there is great and everyone works together. People you've never seen before and prob won't again all club together at obstacles.

Hopefully I'll get to do it next year. It's already changed my training targets.


----------



## evolutionisbad (Aug 21, 2013)

SCOOT123 said:


> IMO...
> 
> some guy at my gym does it and to be fair in the past 3 months he has shredded loads of weight, however, he goes gym in the evenings 4 times a week also!
> 
> JUST SAYING!


Good to hear. I want to do it but want to keep up resistance and circuit training.


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

my mate is doing it now and said its hard but serous his head was like a pumpkin ..fpmsl .. and its now back to normal the weight has fell off him ..there is diet with it aswell and no eatng after 7 ..


----------



## Mark76 (Aug 20, 2013)

Just bought this for the mrs.will keep you posted


----------



## davesurf20 (Oct 13, 2012)

evolutionisbad said:


> Did you stop all your other training or do insanity on top of other exercise?


To be honest mate, the beginning of this year I re-evaluated my finances, realised that between me and the wife we were spending £100 per month on gym subs and travel to and from. I talked her into having a home gym, and Insanity was the two months inbetween the two. I was fairly strong, but massively out of shape. I wouldn't have coped with weight training and Insanity at the same time. Might be able to now though....


----------



## davesurf20 (Oct 13, 2012)

To be honest, I'd look into Shaun T's new one called 'Focus T25'. It's pretty similar, and is quite hard, but only 25 mins a day. I'd mix that in with weights rather than Insanity


----------



## evolutionisbad (Aug 21, 2013)

davesurf20 said:


> To be honest, I'd look into Shaun T's new one called 'Focus T25'. It's pretty similar, and is quite hard, but only 25 mins a day. I'd mix that in with weights rather than Insanity


Sounds like it would be better for me having a shorter time. Will check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sod all that crap jumping around in the front room for 45 mins rather just jump on the treadmill for 10 mins


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Ricky12345 said:


> Sod all that crap jumping around in the front room for 45 mins rather just jump on the treadmill for 10 mins


yeah my thoughts exactly, arnt you supposed to follow a strict diet plan aswell? , imo just go to gym do your stuff eat right, better results, fvck dvd workouts, i would do insane


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

davesurf20 said:


> To be honest, I'd look into Shaun T's new one called 'Focus T25'. It's pretty similar, and is quite hard, but only 25 mins a day. I'd mix that in with weights rather than Insanity


I downloaded hip hop abs after insanity but haven't completed either! I'll have to google this T25 see if its worth downloading.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I did Insanity earlier this year, dropped 10% fat in 10 weeks, got fitter with cardio too.

Will do it again next year when I cut


----------



## Ben89 (Jun 1, 2010)

Just downloaded this and watched the "Insane Abs" to get an idea of what's involved, looks knackering!


----------



## jonesyfit (Oct 9, 2013)

It is a good workout. I have done it for a month and my fitness improved quite a bit. I now do whatever workout I fancy (Plyo Cardio, Pure Cardio etc) 3 times a week as since having my baby girl, getting to the gym is not going to happen. This way I can workout when she naps, win!

I agree that it is very tough on the joints. My knees are rubbish so I just do normal squats when he starts jumping about all over the place.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

it is reportedly a really good workout, and having a few family members have used it, I can testify, the latest if my good friend a conditioned thai boxer who is enjoying it thoroughly

ps, shaun t is gay lol


----------



## Kroc (Sep 28, 2013)

I ran it in Afghan just as some CV. I followed it religiously for 12 weeks and began to pick up some really niggly injuries from the constant impact. Recommend P90X over insanity - but even that is the best of a bad bunch.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Ricky12345 said:


> Sod all that crap jumping around in the front room for 45 mins rather just jump on the treadmill for 10 mins


Im not sure 45 minutes for high intensity training would be the same as 10 minutes on a treadmill but each to their own...

I've just begun Insanity for the second time. First time round I was recovering from a broken arm and couldn't give it everything. Now I've finally recovered iv started again.

I started on Monday and did the fitness test followed by the first plyo cardio workout. I was hurting A LOT on Tuesday (and im not in bad shape to begin with)

I went to the gym Tuesday to do weights but really didn't need to, yesterday I did the power cardio workout and that was tough work.

I agree with the comments that say this is just a HIIT workout, and yes, you do still need to eat right as otherwise you wont notice many results weight-wise. Im doing this mainly to improve my fitness, I play semi-pro football but don't get to train due to work commitments, hoping to see some improvements in leg strength and cardio.


----------



## Absent-Spotter (Nov 11, 2013)

I'd vouch for it. I only did it for 3 weeks before a recurrence of shinsplints but in that time i lost weight, achieved some noticeable muscle definition and improved my fitness level. It's hard though.

I guess it's like any home workout - the only person there to motivate you is yourself. If you're kind of the person who will start taking it easy when you get knackered you'd be better off joining one of those military fitness groups


----------



## evosuk (Jan 30, 2014)

I've done insanity twice, T25 aswell. I've lost 40 kg in total. 1st time on insanity was really hard, 2nd time I could nail it. I now do insanity 5 times a week and Tnb28 3 times a week. Now be is dropping. Tried tnb28 with treadmill, but wasn't intense enough for me. Insanity just gets results for me. But I was very strict on their diet plan. Never cheated for 4 months. I'm on month 8 now, currently about 20% bf. 4 months more hard work I reckon. I keep going back to insanity, it just gives me the workout (results) I need. I highly recommend it, but its about what you enjoy. It's personal choice. I hate treadmills, but it works for others


----------



## calinsandu (Apr 1, 2014)

good


----------



## dazwhite (Apr 2, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> Theres nothing special about the "Insanity workout" Its just 40mins of intense excersise.
> 
> Most ppl don't train....


Edited for further accuracy 

But yes, it is nothing special at all. If it helps inspire people to exercise (whilst not killing them!), then it is a good thing.

However, it is nothing more than an intense workout. If you haven't been exercising before trying it, obviously you are going to get good results with it. But you could say the same for any form of exercise. As long as you do it, it is likely to work!


----------



## AlanPartridge (Mar 16, 2014)

I finish week 1 of this programme today. So far I'm enjoying it and feeling great.

I'm pretty slim as I am so doing this to gain fitness and gain some definition in my core.

I am not following the nutrition guide to the letter but using it as a guide. I've cut out crap from my diet fully so should see some good results from this.


----------



## jadegrifter (Apr 16, 2014)

If you do insanity correctly....63 day calender and follow a good nutrition plan, you will not necessarily lose weight (depending on how much you have to lose), you will however tone up incredibly, lose inches and fitness levels will go through the roof!!


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

All it is, is a high intense workout, you can do the same without paying the price, even if you watch some of his vids on youtube and copy him and mix it up to make it more fun, not a bad workout though, done it a couple of times at a mates but you can easily make your own!!


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

My missus is doing the T25 version at the moment. She's 6 weeks in and has lost 10lbs. She's running a calorie deficit of about 700pd which is obviously driving the weight loss, and she's doing about 3 hours of other exercise a week (badminton, zumba & swimming)

She really likes the T25. It's super-intense, but breif enough for it to fit easily into the day.


----------



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

Hi guys n gals

I did insanity last year for the first time before my wedding. In 5 weeks I lost 18lbs and was looking and feeling a lot better. Unfortunately I damaged by back and sciatica set in on me and had to stop.

At first I was sceptical about work out DVDs as generally there full of bullsh1t IMO. But I must say I was impressed with the DVD overall.

I mainly did it to challenge myself and also to see if these DVDs do the job. And I can testify "YES" to the both.

You'll always here these guys saying you'd get the same results with this and that, and that they'd rather do 10mins treadmill etc etc. fair play to them but the people that say that will not be able to complete Insanity IMO as all they know is the gym. Take two months off the gym, save 60 or 80 quid and doing Insanity. You'll surprise yourself.

Sorry back to topic. Insanity will get you result, fitter and looking better. But it IS HARDWORK!!!!


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Fvck insanity fvck p90x fvck storys of success fvck all that rubbish just get in a gym and get a REAL workout


----------



## Dan the mann (Apr 16, 2014)

Did you guys all buy it or is there a way getting it for free, they guy shawn t is in good shape wondor how much he lifts after insanity lol


----------

